# iPad Mini Cases from ZooGue - Special $1.99 price thru Wed



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.zoogue.com/ipad-mini-social-case/

This is the Social case I have (and love) on my iPhone. I'd about given up hope on seeing it for the Mini, it's been "coming soon" for ages. Just ordered a couple of them - not that I need any more cases, but what the heck.

Promo Code is one the page: MINI199


----------



## Phillip (Oct 3, 2010)

Meemo said:


> http://www.zoogue.com/ipad-mini-social-case/
> 
> This is the Social case I have (and love) on my iPhone. I'd about given up hope on seeing it for the Mini, it's been "coming soon" for ages. Just ordered a couple of them - not that I need any more cases, but what the heck.
> 
> Promo Code is one the page: MINI199


Thanks for posting that. It's exactly what my wife has been looking for to use on her Mini.


----------

